# Activar consola serie para tener server sin gráfica

## LuzbeL

Hola, segun me han dicho, si se activa la "consola serie", no hace falta tener gráfica ni monitor para tener el servidor encendido, ya que estoy creando un servidor y me gustaría manejarlo vía SSH, y como no tengo una gráfica propia, es prestada, pues... A ver si me podeis ayudar. Y si no es mucha molestia, explicarme un poco más a fondo de que trata dicha consola.

Saludos!

----------

## pelelademadera

sin vga? depende de si la pc te permite arrancar sin la misma, si no te lo permite, no creo que puedas hacer algo asi...

----------

## Arctic

Hola ,

No si si he comprendido bien lo que dices , quieres manejar un servidor sin usar monitor y tarjeta grafica ¿? 

En primer lugar no si la bios dejara iniciar un pc sin tarjeta grafica y empezara a dar pitidos , eso lo averiguas facil haciendo la prueba .... a lo segundo no tiene complicacion ninguna , instalas un sistema base de gentoo , añades el demonio ssh en el arranque y listo  o  puedes instalar una interfaz web para administrar .

Salu2

----------

